# New to the Board



## DocG (Apr 24, 2005)

Just wanted to say Hi!

Ive posted at Dallasbasketball.com boards for a long time under the name "Krynshaw" and was invited last night to check this board out. Looking forward to getting to know you guys and gals and have some great discussions.

Ive been a Mavs fan through all the lean years when we used to get excited over winning ANY game! 
Im more of a "lurker" and reader than a poster, but I will throw some posts up from time to time.

Looking forward to the rest of this series against the Rockets and hopefully advancing to the next round. Lets go Mavs!


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome to the board! I used to just lurk and read too, but I decided that the people here were nice and don't usually make fun of me when a make a retarded comment or type my random thoughts. In fact I'm sure they pretty much ignore them...hmm... anyways sorry and welcome.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah theo was fishing for newbies last night i got roped in on the db.com chat room


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Mavs boards guys. I hope all of you stay and enjoy the discussions.


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey you're from Forney, that's where my grandmother lives. Sorry just noticed and felt the need to say somethin


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Welcome to the board, and stick around!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Excellent..Glad to see you signed up!

Go Mavs!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

we have dancing bananas here too.
:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:rotf:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Welcome everybody. I was about to start recruiting as well. I post on DB.com as Stylistics. Hope you all enjoy your stay and keep posting :clap:


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Welcome everybody. I was about to start recruiting as well. I post on DB.com as Stylistics. Hope you all enjoy your stay and keep posting :clap:





> Ive posted at Dallasbasketball.com boards for a long time under the name "Krynshaw" and was invited last night to check this board out. Looking forward to getting to know you guys and gals and have some great discussions.


Welcome my fellow db.com posters. You will enjoy this site, no 41 for a start lol, these guys are up for a good debate anytime. Bring it and they will respond. 

They have good insight into basketballs greatness and over the team we are trying to cheer into the finals. 

I will be watching for the new names, come on in and enjoy! I was getting a little lonely for my other posters. Now here we are in a new place and some with new names, how good is that? :clap: 

One thing that this site has that's really cool .. when you post the envelope will have an arrow to let you know you posted on that specific post. 
Great idea as you do not have to remember the topics by specific name. 
Enjoy!


----------



## DocG (Apr 24, 2005)

Didn't know you were over here as well Flame... thats cool!


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DocG said:


> Didn't know you were over here as well Flame... thats cool!



I think I was one of the first converts from db.com .... he he :banana:


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

I am new around here too... I am not a convert.. I am a regular poster at DBB (Maverick78)..but I enjoy browsing different boards...and best of all....Y'all have the :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:

Wooooooooohooooooooooooo


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

flamethrower42 said:


> I think I was one of the first converts from db.com .... he he :banana:


*Flame...you prosmised us Germans.....WHERE ARE THE GERMANS? :biggrin: *


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Flame...you prosmised us Germans.....WHERE ARE THE GERMANS? :biggrin: *




Hey Mav78.... good to see you here. 
DH and Theo are the best. But, I am rather parital, so over look me. :biggrin: 

All in good time my friend, all in good time. :clap:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

See that? I'm the best y'all! Better reconize that fools

Welcome to all you DB'ers, this board is much better!


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> See that? I'm the best y'all! Better reconize that fools
> 
> Welcome to all you DB'ers, this board is much better!


That Modness, it means nothing........ nothing at all :biggrin:


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> yeah theo was fishing for newbies last night i got roped in on the db.com chat room



You will enjoy the guys/girls here, great group!

I was happy to lose as the Mavs won and needed Fin to get those 20 pts!


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Theo! said:


> See that? I'm the best y'all! Better reconize that fools
> 
> Welcome to all you DB'ers, this board is much better!



Hey Theo, calm down. We have to see if they stay around before you are too puffed up! J/K

When do you guys post? Only on game day?

I come here everday and rarely see replies. Get with it, start posting. Without the inter-action of replies, it will be slloooooowwwwww. :boohoo: 

Theo where is that chat and spell-check? Oh, you need to add that banana that does the line dance, just too coll! Just in case you forgot! :banana:


----------

